# Big Ali - by home (~BBW, ~~WG)



## home (Aug 24, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - A college student loses her slender figure

*Big Ali.
By home​* 
Alison was now in university. She had made it through high school and college. Allison wanted to be a corporate jetsetter and was studying law and economics. Whatever courses could take her to working in a corporation and one day running one.

When Alison first started school. She was five foot eight and weighed one hundred pounds. She had small B cup breasts. But nice thighs and legs and she had a nice face. She was going to do as much in university as possible.

But Alison made a mistake. She had joined so many different activities. That come the end of the semester she did not have the time to do her term papers.

She begged her teachers and they allowed her to do her term papers over the summer. Alison could not go home. She had to call and apologize to her parents. They were sad and berated her a bit. But Alison's mom understood the need to socialize and have good activities for trying to get a job later.

Alison had short, red hair and blue eyes. Over the summer she mostly stayed indoors. She just had to get her term papers done. She was able to get them done in time. But as the summer went on. Alison met a dorm mate named Karen. Alison found that her clothes were always shrinking in the wash. So she thought. Karen was a big girl weighing in at 400 pounds. Alison just borrowed clothes off of Karen. Karen never asked for them back. She and Alison just had pizza and take out parties. When Alison was on breaks to let her mind relax and come back to her work fresh.

By the time summer was over. Alison weighed 375 pounds.


----------



## home (Aug 24, 2011)

*Big Ali Part 2*

Alison had been so busy with her term papers and so comfortable with Karen. She hadn't really noticed her gain. She had noticed it peripherally. It was something that was there, but to be dealt with later. Alison was mad at Karen for letting her gain so much weight. Karen told her she looked good. Alison slammed Karen's door in her face. She went back to her apartment. But as she went in she checked herself out in the mirror. She had to admit. She had a little bit of a pear figure. But she had always wanted bigger boobs and a bigger butt.

A week later Alison talked to Karen again. But in the meantime she had finished off her term papers. She knew she couldn't go for the school cheerleading squad again. But she was able to get into other clubs.

Once she was talking to Karen she felt better. Karen had been so kind lending her clothes. And not asking for them back. She thought that maybe Karen had did this on purpose. But she talked about it with Karen. And Karen just told her she could lose the weight. And it was Alison's fault she had gotten fat.


----------



## home (Aug 24, 2011)

*Big Ali Part 3.*

Over the next semester. Alison tried some new "geek" and "nerd" clubs. She actually found that she had a head for art and music. She was enjoying herself and despite some bad eating habits. She managed to get down a hundred pounds to 275 pounds. But she made the same mistake over again. She was so involved with clubs and activities that she didn't have the time to really finish the term papers for the courses. A smart guy in a club told her to see if she could get the teachers from the clubs to give her notes. And it actually worked. Some of the teachers seemed less willing this time around to let her do it. But the notes did it for the teachers. 

The fun thing about University is that no one there cares much about social status anymore. They are there to get a degree to get a high paying job. Some people still do care. But for Alison she had another friend named Jill. Some people at college called her GiJi. Jill was six foot nine and really muscular. When one guy called Allison fatty. Jill called back to him to come over. And then when he did she overpowered him and gave him a spanking in public, although she didn't remove the jerk's pants. He tried to make something of it. But when the idea of harassment to a fellow student with high marks came out he was laughed out of the Ombudman's office. He transferred to another school. After that not many people called Alison fat.

The weight gain didn't affect Alison's courses too much. But this time over the summer. Her weight went from 275 pounds up to 575 pounds. Alison was proud of her huge breasts and butt now. 

But she was getting a little too fat to go to class. The teacher's had already had let her do her term papers over the summer. As long as she went to the gym or had a teacher watch her do the exams. She was allowed to not attend class.

Over the year. Alison began gaining. She started to go from 575 over the summer to 775 pounds. Alison was now a big woman. She was no longer the thin rake she had been when she first started. Karen was able to help her find clothes. She moved from her dorm into a first floor studio apartment with huge doors and no basement. Alison's weight skyrocketed and she reached 1300 pounds.

However Alison wasn't stupid. She attended the gym as much as she could and worked out at home. She was big, huge even. But she had not lost muscle and was still able to move around.


_ (Can someone please give me some ideas on what Alison's measurements should be??? Taking a break now, later.)_


----------



## home (May 16, 2012)

(Hey folks, it's been a long while since I did a fic. I'm actually out of practice. Sorry. And it is late tonight. I'm just going to do one small addition. As I said last time. Can some of you please suggest what Alison's current measurements should be? I'm not sure if I could get them right.

I'm going to review the story later. I did add that she was twenty-one when starting University. So that should, as the saying goes: "Put to bed any problems.", with age questions that is. Later. Oh and if you men and ladies have any suggestions on measurements and size? Please let me know, okay? Thanks.)


----------



## home (May 16, 2012)

Alison had been twenty-one when entering University. She was now twenty-five. She had not seen her parents in the last four years. She had claimed school and troubles passing. Her parents had left her alone. Alison had to admit it. She was an adult now and almost finished with University. Or she could be finished. 

Taking courses from her studio appartment was easy. Weighing 1300 pounds was not always easy. She had started to tend to go out only at night. And she started to go to the worst parts of town. She felt and she was sort of right. People tended to stare at her and call her names in the nicer parts of town.

Alison had actually gotten so fat that she had the requirement for disability. She didn't use it much. She just had the teacher and a witness or two come to her studio appartment for her exams. She was almost too fat for the gym doors. 

She still saw Karen. But Jill had told her that even with her size people would still call her fat. Jill didn't want to be around her to hear her insulted. But she still talked to her on the phone. 

Alison was just gaining. She was trying to do her best to stay mobile. And she was succeeding. But there was just so much of her. Exercise other than slow jogging was difficult. And her now gigantic breasts just bounced into her face all the time. Karen was helpful with getting dressed. 

Karen was actually starting to ask Alison if she could live with her. Alison was having some trouble with some clothing. And some things were hard. But she didn't really want Karen living with her. And Karen was accepting it.


----------



## strataadvance (May 17, 2012)

I appreciate the effort you put in to writing a story.But this seems so rushed.Perhaps you could do a story sometime when you yourself have time to develop the characters and make the gaining a little more realistic. And fyi-there have only been one or two women who Ever reached 1300 lbs. They were helplessly and hopelessly addicted to food. One was Rosalie Bradford I think.


----------



## home (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm just out of practice at this. I guess I just... Well, one thing is that I don't know the measurements for a 1300 pound woman. The other is that I wanted to do a massive weight gain story. So, anyway, I'll try.

Big Ali, continued.

Alison decided to shape up. She started by ordering a gym. She had over the last two years put on some more weight. She didn't develop a drinking problem, but liked going to bars. She found one with big doors. She was surprised that some of the men there were actually attracted to her. She had bought a huge hot tub to wash in. She filled it with soap, put water in and let it wash over her body. She was almost done with University now. She still saw Karen. Alison had to admit it, if this hadn't of happened, she might have wasted her time. Instead she had gotten better marks than she could have had she stayed skinny. The time inside had given her time to study. She couldn't even weigh herself anymore. Her marks from University were in the high 90's and she even got 100 in two courses. She already had calls from jobs. Her parents were so proud of her that they wanted her to come home. But Alison told them that she had to finish University first. They were understanding, but her mom cried on the phone. Alison could just imagine how much her mom would cry if she saw her. And her Dad would probably become enraged and disown her.


----------



## home (Oct 7, 2012)

Alison did stay to the rougher parts of town. It was actually strange for her. She wasn't a drug user or a drunk. But some of the lowlifes were starting to adopt her. When there was problems. Sometimes she had calls over the weekend to help straighten things out. She didn't lend out money. Karen told her to never lend out money in those parts of town or she would never have a dime to herself. But Alison was being called into situations where people were arguing or there was trouble. By now Alison had a bit of a reputation. She was actually to the point where the cops were starting to pay her to do their shifts. It was really weird. Some of the cops just started asking her if she could do walkthroughs on the rougher parts of town. That was another reason why Alison had to get into shape. At 1300+ pounds. She couldn't really run that fast. But boy was she impressive. Not only was she getting calls for jobs with her high marks: She was afraid to go to them because of her weight. But some of the restaurant owners were paying her in food on the days when the food was being changed. Alison stuck to her guns. She had to finish University. But there was so much tempting going on. She was almost finished with University and had slowed it down a little bit. She was taking less courses so she had more time to have fun. She enjoyed seeing drug dealers just sort of melt into the shadows when she came along. Strippers would stop by her place on the way home and have her walk them to her appartments. But Alison knew, finishing University was her first objective. The whole weight gain and life changes were getting on her nerves too sometimes. She had to make it clear that she didn't want people by her door at midnight. And people listened. But on the weekends, the cops payed her to go and walk through the rougher streets, even late.


----------



## home (Oct 7, 2012)

Alison waited for her gym equipment. But she had decided, she was going to finish University. She told everyone she was going on vacation. The cops were really mad at her. But she told them that. She had Karen come over. She got her gym and had Karen staying at her place. Actually she had decided to just stay indoors and finish her courses this semester while working out. It took her six months. Six months in which she didn't go out. All it was, was eat, internet, work out and school. She finished University with High Honors. Her parents were insisting she come home. But Karen said she had an idea on that. In the meantime, Alison bought herself a scale. All her working out had payed off. Instead of being pear shaped now. Alison had a voluptuous, top heavy figure. Her butt was still big. But with all her weight training, her boobs had started to get bigger and bigger and had surpassed her butt. She was now totally finished with school. She could get a job at any of the top companies with her marks, they were offering her great internships with high starting salaries. But, did she want to?

(Okay folks, if you want give input? Thanks in advance.)


----------



## Coop (Oct 9, 2012)

How is it even possible for a +1300 pound woman to even move?

Granted the story is good, but still kinda unreal.


----------



## home (Jan 24, 2013)

18+: Canada. 21+: USA. 

Alison had finished University. She had had to move. She started working with the cops again. But she moved to a warehouse adjusted for her size. She kept gaining and working out. By the end of it, she weighed 3300 pounds. Now, Alison had kept up with working out. She had made sure that her muscles were up to carrying her more than enormous body. But when she found out how much she weighed. She threw Karen out. She was so mad at Karen. For a while her and Karen didn't talk. Alison was just about to call Karen when Karen came back. Karen took some of the blame, but not all. She said she had done nothing to stop Alison and she was sorry. Alison forgave her and said she was to blame too. She had done this to herself. And Alison had to admit. It was nice having Karen around. Some people got scared when Alison came to the door. 

Alison had her kitchen adjusted to her size. She couldn't really reach things anymore. But she had cupboards that pushed out so that she could reach with her arms over her gigantic breasts. She was now sort of happy.

Alison knew that she couldn't see her parents. How could they accept her at her size. Karen told her that was part of the reason she had come back. She suggested that Alison send a stand in. Alison was confused. Karen explained that they would find and hire an actress who looked and sounded like Alison before she had gained the weight. Karen had actually been on the lookout for one for a while. She suggested that would make Alison's parents happy. Alison really wanted to see her parents. She told Karen she would think it over.

Alison was still sort of in the same neighborhood. Just farther in. But the cost of the warehouse and food and clothing was a lot. Plus she had to have a gargantuan hot tub. She couldn't get through regular doors anymore. But then, Karen had another idea. Karen brought her clients to do taxes and Accounting for. Alison with Karen was working on that. As things went on, Alison started to be able to afford the warehouse and food. She was making a good company. She started sending her parents home money to pay them for money they had lent them. Karen told her she couldn't handle Alison alone. She was just too big.

Alison was scared that Karen was going to leave her. Karen told her she wanted to bring in someone else to help. Alison thought the person might be scared of her. But Karen told Alison that she would explain to this new person who would come into Alison's life and she would understand. Alison agreed. The next thing she knew she was meeting Lisa. Lisa weighed 775 pounds, but had long arms and was able to reach over her breasts. The first thing Lisa said to Alison was: "Well, aren't you a big one. You make me feel small.". Alison almost took offense. But Karen laughed and Alison started laughing.

Alison's business was going well. She had two assistants. She told her parents she was too busy with work to come home. Her parents insisted on coming down to see her. Alison was stuck. She told Karen to hire the stand in. Karen did that. The stand in would explain that she was busy with work and couldn't see Alison's parents too much. She would also say that with University and work she had become a bit forgetful. It worked. Her parents came down. The stand in took them out to dinner. She told them that she was too busy with work to see them more than one night. And her parents left. Karen visited with the stand in. And Karen recorded the whole thing. Alison cried and cried watching that video. Alison went to bed and couldn't eat. She was starving herself. It took Lisa and Karen getting into bed with her and giving her a massage that wasn't too far to get her out of bed.

Alison got out of bed, but then became an eating machine. She ate and ate. And went up to 5500 pounds. She had worked out, but it was getting hard for her to move. If she had kept it up, she was going to have to go on steroids and maybe to the hospital. Karen and Lisa put their collective foot down. Alison started working out again. She had no choice but to take calcium supplements to strengthen her bones. She was now mobile again, but gargantuan. The warehouse had to be adjusted again. And Alison had no choice but to sometimes eat from a feeding machine and take vitamins. 

Alison was in shape. Karen and Lisa assisted her. But Lisa and Karen were starting to gain weight now too. Alison was having to go out at night. She would scare people during the day. And when there was trouble she was called on by the police. Alison started to insist that Karen and Lisa get their education. Lisa had some medical training. Not quite a Nurse, but an Assistant Nurse, which is why Karen had brought her in.

Karen and Lisa started to train. Alison went out with the cops more and more. Alison was starting to get a reputation. Then as best she could, she started training to be a cop. Alison didn't lose weight. But as she trained, she got more in shape as best she could. Soon she was patrolling almost the whole neighborhood. Some people were starting to hate her. But she was too big. And she would make sure strippers got home alright.

She, Karen and Lisa were making great money. Alison told her parents that she had gone into being a cop. Her parents were surprised. Alison almost told them she had gained weight but decided not to. For now, the actress who played her was fine.

Alison had an idea. She made a deal with the Actress. Her name was Jessica. She had Jessica slowly start to gain weight. As Jessica gained and saw her parents. Her parents started to freak. But Jessica told Alison when to send them money and they calmed. Jessica had a contract where she would have gastric bypass surgery and help dieting after her parents were satisfied. Jessica gained and gained. Alison's parents talked about sending her to the hospital. Jessica that is. But Jessica as an Actress could handle it. And Alison was doing great as a cop. Soon Jessica was Alison's size. Her parents had become used to it. But they told Alison, actually Jessica, until she did something. They didn't want to see or hear from her again. Alison was sad, for a while she cried. Jessica actually liked her new size and asked instead of Gastric bypass surgery to move in with them. Karen and Lisa had moved in with Alison. Alison agreed to it. But they were all pretty big. 

They put out an ad in the paper, for an accepting person. They found Serena, a full Nurse. That made Lisa a bit jealous and now she was determined to finish Nursing. Serena at first thought they needed to be in a hospital. But after the money offered and after taking Alison's and Jessica's vitals agreed.

Serena gained to 375 pounds and was a knockout. She became a top heavy voluptuous beauty. The women were happy and lived mostly happy.

(So, if you folks or one of the editors have suggestion for measurements go right ahead. Oh, and the way I figure it. If you gain weight and work out. It isn't so bad for mobility. But you have to really work out. That's what I did for the characters in the story. Later.)


----------

